

Events that will change everything (video) - megablast
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=interactive-12-events

======
noodle
i like how the author thinks that discovering a new dimension is more likely
than global nuclear war.

~~~
megablast
Wishful thinking?

I hope that we are further away from nuclear war now, than we have been in the
last 30 years or so.

------
defdac
When having alot of text - use fonts with serifs. A sharper type of
antialising might be a good idea also.

------
bluemetal
using chrome, is this broken for anyone else?

------
TheSOB88
Terrible UI. Couldn't read more than 2, and those I just glossed over. This
would be interesting, but that thing is just painful to use.

